
Show HN: I created a Chrome extension to block videos - bullno1
https://github.com/bullno1/nomovdo
======
dandigangi
Cool mini project. I looked briefly at the extension.

Maybe consider looking into <iframe> and <embed> elements also instead of just
<video>.

